# Brisbane River Mouth trip.



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello,

I have been wanting to hit the Brisbane river mouth for quite sometime now. With the amounts of threadfin's, Squire/Snapper and XL Bream I've seen caught around there and amounst the wharves, it sounds like a great place to fish.

Have not fished there by Yak before so I don't know where the best places to launch (or fish for that matter.. :lol: ) would be. Open to suggestions on when and where to go.

Ben


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

On the north shore, there's a boat ramp at Pinkenba and I think you can launch at Boggy Creek as well. On the south-side, there's a boat ramp just before you cross the bridge onto Fisherman's Island (you need to go past it, round the round-a-bout and then back across the bridge to get to it. That's the best spots around the mouth I think. As for spots to fish, I've yet to have success so I won't offer up advice on that


----------



## BlueRoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd be keen to have a crack at it as long as we can get some good weather.
Stue


----------

